# Very interesting brick



## Tscarborough (Feb 25, 2006)

It is in great shape and is fifty plus years old....


----------



## mdshunk (Mar 13, 2005)

Those "sidewall shingles" were quite popular here in the northeast.


----------



## reveivl (May 29, 2005)

Had me fooled. There was quite a bit of asphalt shingle used as siding in a town near me (t-locks and v-locks) and some of that is fifty years old now. Looks like h&ll to me, not like that brick stuff, that looks pretty good.


----------



## A W Smith (Oct 14, 2007)

SelfContract said:


> Interesting! Nobody says anything about how long it will last? ....Permanently? Replacement?


well I guess that depends on if its 90# siding, 210# siding or 240# siding:laughing:


It's fifty years old though. Which goes back to my coal tar longevity theory.


----------



## Kent Whitten (Mar 24, 2006)

mdshunk said:


> Those "sidewall shingles" were quite popular here in the northeast.


yup, see it here quite a bit. people usually just use regular 3 tab shingles though. It's about the cheapest, longest lasting siding you can put on a house. And you don't have to paint it.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

It's to bad you revealed what it was, I may have been the only person here that could have properly identified what they are.:whistling

This house could cause big problems for the tax assessors, they're out looking for a 2 story frame house and it appears to be a brick home, I'm just not sure what they were thinking.:laughing:

Good eye to spot that :thumbsup:, and very cool "brick", I wonder if the product has asbestos in it.


.


----------



## mickeyco (May 13, 2006)

raskolnikov said:


> No ID, curious as to why interesting?
> 
> D.



Still curious?


----------



## 6stringmason (May 20, 2005)

You see that on shanties up in the up a few hours from here. I call them shanties, but people actually live in em.

If we were in Tennessee backwoods, they would be 'those people'.


----------



## spackelman (Apr 6, 2008)

Reminds me of the movies, only the looks count.

Great post -


----------



## masonking02 (May 13, 2007)

looks terrible lol , good eye


----------



## Joasis (Mar 28, 2006)

There are a few in my town, but none that look that good. The ones here are a "board" of some sort...maybe a foot by 2 feet long, and you can tell what they are within 50 feet of them. If I remember right, they were similar to asphalt board we used on homes 25 years ago. 

Now I am 47, and for the life of me, I cannot remember the specific job where we removed all of that "brick board" and resided with Norandex Polar Wall.


----------



## v-six (Apr 1, 2008)

Tscarborough said:


> These are about fifty years old, located in downtown Austin. Can anyone ID what these are?


they look like garden blend 
up here they come from Sioux City *Brick* & Tile *Co
vern :thumbsup:
*


----------

